# Russianstar "Experiences with Ipamorelin"



## Russianstar (Feb 15, 2011)

*Ipamorelin profile.

You can get Ipamorelin here -> *Extreme Peptide
Firstly just so everyone knows what we are talking about here is a look at one of the best peptides available.

Ipamorelin is a GHRP (growth hormone releasing peptide) receptor-active GH secretagogue, it doesnt significanly effect cortisol or prolactin, so this makes it highly specific for GH release.

Aib-His-D-2-Nal-DPhe-Lys-NH2

It has also been found that 12 weeks of treatment with ipamorelin increased bone mass in young adult female rats in one study that can be found on pubmed.

It is important to remember that Ipamorelin is a ghrelin mimetic, and an analog to ghrelin.
*However it doesnt cause the kind of hunger feelings caused by ghrp-6.*
Ipamorelin acts with synergy when used during your own GHRH (growth-hormone releasing hormone) pulse or when coadministered with GHRH or a GHRH analog such as Sermorelin or cjc.
The synergy comes about due to both the obvious suppression of somatostatin and the increases in GH release per-somatotrope, while GHRH increases the number of somatotropes that release GH.
Due to the fact that its selective and doesnt really alter cortisol or prolactin levels, this makes Ipamorelin a very exciting peptide, it is as effective as ghrp-6 without the increase in hunger or cortisol or prolactin serum levels, and it has another property unique to Ipamorelin.
A mega-dose of ipamorelin results in a mega-release of GH (up to the entire amount that is actualy present in the pituitary), whereas GHRP-2 and GHRP-6 have limits of approximately 1mcg/kg in humans for their maximal GH release.
I find this very exciting when used directly after training to increase recovery and in the maturation of satelite muscle cells.


*Results and experiences.*

I used 100mcg 3 times a day, i used it exactly as GHRP-6 in my experiences thread... i used it injected directly in to joints and areas that i have damaged and found over just a 2 week period a massive amount of improvement, in particular in my elbow where i was suffering from a strained ligament.. the pain subsided totaly and full strength returned within 4 weeks.. this was after it hurting on and off for over 3 months. The pain has never returned,

As for its anabolic properties i used 300mcg straight after training to get a much larger pulse in GH, and found recovery improved vastly... over 12 weeks on this protocol i lost about 2 lbs in bodyfat.. but as my BF is very low i think had i been bigger this number would have been considerably higher.
I saw an increase in vascularity.. improved skin texture.. very deep sleep, in fact i was feeling sleepy quite a bith through the day.. minimal water retention and about 3lb gain in mass... sadly i am at my genetic max i feel for size and find it nearly impossible to hold on to anything over my current weight, however 2lb has lasted over 3 months, with the obvious fluctuations in glycogen retention etc... i use an average weight based on 14 readings through the week to get a correct measurement.

If i combined this with something like CJC, wich i hope to do very shortly i feel this could be an incredible combination.. and currently the best peptide combination.. although i still love the effects of ghrp-6, i love the hunger stimulation.
The selective effects of ipamorelin make this a very special peptide..

Russians peptide rating..

10/10

This is a must buy and perfect to get to grips with peptides if you are a first time user.

Kind regards RS

Written by russianstar aka professor filimanov.


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 15, 2011)

Russianstar said:


> *Ipamorelin profile.*
> 
> Firstly just so everyone knows what we are talking about here is a look at one of the best peptides available.
> 
> ...


 Ipam and grf 1-29 is my favorite combo!


----------



## Russianstar (Feb 16, 2011)

stylus187 said:


> Ipam and grf 1-29 is my favorite combo!


 

That is a great stack man... have you logged it here?


----------



## fredlabrute (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm not sold on peptides and will wait more extensive studies on bigger sample of population(and experienced lifter)before spending more money on the stuff!!!


----------



## Russianstar (Feb 19, 2011)

fredlabrute said:


> I'm not sold on peptides and will wait more extensive studies on bigger sample of population(and experienced lifter)before spending more money on the stuff!!!


 

There are literaly countless studies and logs on peptides my friend, i much prefer the long lasting easy to maintain results from peptides personaly to many other options.


----------



## fredlabrute (Feb 21, 2011)

Russianstar said:


> There are literaly countless studies and logs on peptides my friend, i much prefer the long lasting easy to maintain results from peptides personaly to many other options.



Then bring some of these studies on this thread and prove me wrong,i'm just waiting this to invest more money on them!The only studies i found were about hexarhelin or GHRP-6!!!


----------



## Russianstar (Feb 22, 2011)

Here is one thats just started..

A Study to Evaluate CJC 1295 in HIV Patients With Visceral Obesity - Full Text View - ClinicalTrials.gov

An older one..

Teichman, SL et al. "Prolonged stimulation of growth hormone (GH) and insulin-like growth factor I secretion by CJC-1295, a long-acting analog of GH-releasing hormone, in healthy adults." _J Clin Endocrinol Metab_. 2006 March 91(3):799-805. Epub 2005 December 13

Falutz, J et al. "A placebo-controlled, dose-ranging study of a growth hormone releasing factor in HIV-infected patients with abdominal fat accumulation." _AIDS._ 2005 August 12;19(12):1279-87

Heres a few others on its benefits over other analouges..All discussing by name cjc 1295 both with dac and without..

 Lewis UJ. Growth hormone: what is it and what does it do? Trends Endocrinol Metab 1992;3:117-121

Synthesis and Biological Evaluation of Superactive Agonists of Growth Hormone-Releasing Hormone, J Izdebski, J Pinski, JE Horvath, G Halmos, K Groot and AV Schally, Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences, Vol 92, 4872-4876

Pulsatile Secretion of Growth Hormone (GH) Persists during Continuous Stimulation by CJC-1295, a Long- Acting GH-Releasing Hormone Analog, Madalina Ionescu and Lawrence A. Frohman, The Journal of Clinical Endocrinology & Metabolism 2006 91(12):4792-4797

 Neuronal M3 muscarinic acetylcholine receptors are essential for somatotroph proliferation and normal somatic growth, Dinesh Gautam, PNAS April 14, 2009 vol. 106 no. 15

Here are some others discussing its uses and benefits including, Ghrp-2, Ghrp-6, Ipamorelin and igf.

Hadden JW, Malec PH, Coto J, Hadden EM 1992 Thymic involution in aging. Prospects for correction. Ann NY Acad Sci 673: 231–239

2 - Mackall CL, Gress RE 1997 Thymic aging and T-cell regeneration. Immunol Rev 160:91–102

3 - Ershler WB, Keller ET 2000 Age-associated increased interleukin-6 gene expression, late-life diseases, and frailty. Annu Rev Med 51:245–270

4 - van Eekelen JA, Rots NY, Sutanto W, de Kloet ER 1992 The effect of aging on stress responsiveness and central corticosteroid receptors in the brown Norway rat. Neurobiol Aging 13:159–170

5 - Martignoni E, Costa A, Sinforiani E, Liuzzi A, Chiodini P, MauriM, Bono G, Nappi G 1992 The brain as a target for adrenocortical steroids: cognitive implications. Psychoneuroendocrinology 17: 343–354

6 - Liu J, Mori A 1999 Stress, aging, and brain oxidative damage. Neurochem Res 24:1479–1497

7 - Sapolsky R, Armanini M, Packan D, TombaughG1987 Stress and glucocorticoids in aging. Endocrinol Metab Clin North Am 16:965– 980

8 - Heffelfinger AK, Newcomer JW 2001 Glucocorticoid effects on memory function over the human life span. Dev Psychopathol 13:491–513

9 - Murialdo G, Barreca A, Nobili F, Rollero A, Timossi G, Gianelli MV, Copello F, Rodriguez G, Polleri A 2001 Relationships between cortisol, dehydroepiandrosterone sulphate and insulin-like growth factor-I system in dementia. J Endocrinol Invest 24:139–146

10 - Rudman D. Growth hormone, body composition, and aging. J Am Geriatr Soc 1985; 33:800-7.

11 - Meites J. Neuroendocrine biomarkers of aging in the rat. Exp Gerontol 1988; 23:349-58.

12 - Finkelstein JW, Boyar RM, Roffwarg HP, Kream J, Hellman L. Age-related change in the twenty-four-hour spontaneous secretion of growth hormone. J Clin Endocrinol Metab 1972; 35:665-70.

13 - Rudman D, Kutner MH, Rogers CM, Lubin MF, Fleming GA, Bain RP. Impaired growth hormone secretion in the adult population: relation to age and adiposity. J Clin Invest 1981; 67:1361-9.

14 - van Buul-Offers S, Van den Brande JL. The growth of different organs of normal and dwarfed Snell mice, before and during growth hormone therapy. Acta Endocrinol 1981; 96:46-58.

15 - Parra A, Argote RM, Garcia G, Cervantes C, Alatorre S, Perez-Pasten E. Body composition in hypopituitary dwarfs before and during human growth hormone therapy. Metabolism 1979; 28:851-7.

16 - van der Werff ten Bosch JJ, Bot A. Effects of human pituitary growth hormone on body composition. Neth J Med 1987; 30:220-7.

17 - Crist DM, Peake GT, Mackinnon LT, Sibbitt WL Jr, Kraner JC. Exogenous growth hormone treatment alters body composition and increases natural killer cell activity in women with impaired endogenous growth hormone secretion. Metabolism 1987; 36:1115-7.

18 - Jorgensen JOL, Pedersen SA, Thuesen L, et al Beneficial effects of growth hormone treatment in GH-deficient adults. Lancet 1989; 1:1221-5.

19 - Crist DM, Peake GT, Egan PA, Waters DL. Body composition response to exogenous GH during training in highly conditioned adults. J Appl Physiol 1988; 65:579-84.

20 - Salomon F, Cuneo RC, Hesp R, Sonksen PH. The effects of treatment with recombinant human growth hormone on body composition and metabolism in adults with growth hormone deficiency. N Engl J Med 1989; 321:1797- 803.

21 - Jones AJS, O’Connor JV. Chemical characterization of methionyl human growth hormone. In: Hormone drugs: proceedings of the FDA–USP Workshop on Drug and Reference Standards for Insulins, Somatropins, and Thyroid- axis Hormones, Bethesda, Maryland, May 19–21, 1982.

22 - Holl RW, Hartman ML, Veldhuis JD, et al. Thirty-second sampling of plasma growth hormone in man: correlation with sleep stages. J Clin Endocrinol Metab 1991;72:854–61.

23 - Micic D, et al. Preserved Growth Hormone (GH) Secretion in Aged and Very Old Subjects after Testing with the Combined Stimulus GH-Releasing Hormone plus GH-Releasing Hexapeptide-6. J Clin Endocrinol Metab. 1998 Jul;83(7):2569-72

24 - Frohman LA, Downs TR, Williams TC, Heimer EP, Pan YCE, and Felix AM. Rapid enzymatic degradation of growth hormone-releasing hormone by plasma in vitro and in vivo to a biologically inactive, N-terminally cleaved product. J Clin Invest 78: 906–913, 1986.

25 - Iordanova VK, Wen SY, Moreau IA, Smith SY, Frohman LA, and Castaigne JP. Every other day subcutaneous administration of CJC-1295, a drug affinity complex (DAC)-growth hormone releasing factor (GRF) analogue, increases body weight and bone mineral content in dogs (Abstract). 87th Annual Meeting of The Endocrine Society, 2005, p. P1–78.

26 - Jette L, Leger R, Thibaudeau K, Benquet C, Robitaille M, Pellerin I, Paradis V, van Wyk P, Pham K, and Bridon DP. Human growth hormone-releasing factor (hGRF)1-29-albumin bioconjugates activate the GRF receptor on the anterior pituitary in rats: identification of CJC-1295 as a long-lasting GRF analog. Endocrinology 146: 3052–3058, 2005.

27 - Peters JRT. All About Albumin. Biochemistry, Genetics and Medical Applications. San Diego, CA: Academic, 1996.

28 - Hoffman, Andrew R., et al. Efficacy of a Long-Acting Growth Hormone (GH) Preparation in Patients with Adult GH Deficiency. J Clin Endocrinol Metab 90(12):6431–6440

29 - Teichman SL, Neale A, Lawrence B, Cagnon C, Castaigne JP, and Frohman LA. Prolonged stimulation of growth hormone (GH) and insulin-like growth factor I secretion by CJC-1295, a long-acting analog of GH-releasing hormone, in healthy adults. J Clin Endocrinol Metab 91: 799–805, 2006.

30 – Wen, S. et al. Immunogenicity AND Immunotoxicity Assessments of Two Drug Affinity Complexe Compounds in Cynomogus Monkeys. Toxicologist, Report 170, 2005.

Here is one just started to keep an eye on with ipamorelin..

Safety and Efficacy of Ipamorelin for Management of Post-Operative Ileus - Full Text View - ClinicalTrials.gov

A link to a very interesting study..

Efficacy of Ipamorelin, a Novel Ghrelin Mimetic, in a Rodent Model of Postoperative Ileus

Check out these citations including full study information

Citations of Ipamorelin, the first selective growth hormone secretagogue - Microsoft Academic Search


Like i said there are countless more... literaly hundreds.. i am not interested in prooving you wrong, more in backing up what i said.. i never say something unless i can proove it, i hope you find some of these interesting.

Kind regards RS


----------



## tampajay70 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Dosing, etc...*



Russianstar said:


> *Ipamorelin profile.
> 
> You can get Ipamorelin here -> *Extreme Peptide
> Firstly just so everyone knows what we are talking about here is a look at one of the best peptides available.
> ...



I love the stuff RS writes...always informative.  I was wondering if you could do me a favour and send or list the dosing schedule for a IPA/CJC combo..I was thinking also that this would be a great combo..currently sitting at 245 and 17% bf and would love to get around 200-220 and 10% bf.

  Will post stats and progress while using this combo..I would also appreciate a reconstitution procedure as well for each peptide if that isn't too much trouble   Thank you again for your vast knowledge


----------



## tyzero89 (Jul 17, 2011)

I've been running Ipam / Cjc1295 (no dac) at 300mcg/day and have been loving it. I'm leaner than I have ever been But I'm still maintaining my weight. I've also been running them with Igf-des at 60mcg pre workout. I'm really loving the Peps. I've gotten all my peps at Extreme.


----------



## Peyot (Jul 17, 2011)

I just started running Ipamorelin at 300mcg/day. I'm looking forward to seeing results. I will run a complete cycle in a few months. I travel soon, and can't take the pins on the plane


----------



## tampajay70 (Jul 18, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> I've been running Ipam / Cjc1295 (no dac) at 300mcg/day and have been loving it. I'm leaner than I have ever been But I'm still maintaining my weight. I've also been running them with Igf-des at 60mcg pre workout. I'm really loving the Peps. I've gotten all my peps at Extreme.


Hey tyzero..question for you about your pep usage.  Could you break down when you are injecting your peps and how much each time?  Also what else are you stacking with it?  Any AAS?  If so, what?  Thanx


----------



## tyzero89 (Jul 18, 2011)

tampajay70 said:


> Hey tyzero..question for you about your pep usage. Could you break down when you are injecting your peps and how much each time? Also what else are you stacking with it? Any AAS? If so, what? Thanx


 
For the Ipam/CJC I take 100mcg of each 3x a day. I usually inj it about 30mins before a meal. I make sure to have an empty stomach. I mainly dose it right when i wake up, then about mid afternoon, then right before bed. I will be starting my Test/Eq cycle in 2 weeks and will be running the Ipam/CJC for the first couple weeks of it. The IGF i will be stopping when i start my cycle and will start back up during PCT.


----------



## tampajay70 (Jul 18, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> For the Ipam/CJC I take 100mcg of each 3x a day. I usually inj it about 30mins before a meal. I make sure to have an empty stomach. I mainly dose it right when i wake up, then about mid afternoon, then right before bed. I will be starting my Test/Eq cycle in 2 weeks and will be running the Ipam/CJC for the first couple weeks of it. The IGF i will be stopping when i start my cycle and will start back up during PCT.


Thx ty for the info..much appreciated!!  Now do you inject Sub-Q into the stomach for each of the peps or are you localizing the injections?  Thx again


----------



## tyzero89 (Jul 19, 2011)

ive just been doin them in the stomach Sub-q.


----------



## Ezskanken (Nov 26, 2011)

First off, great post RS!  Thanks for taking the time to do that with such great detail, and also to those who have added to this thread with thier results and dosing routine.  

So...

Bump for anybody else who has tried this. First came across ghrp-6, didn't like that it caused extreme hunger, but loved evrything else about it. Saw that ghrp-2 acted the same but not with the huge increase in hunger. Now I see this about ipamorelin and I leaning more towards this now  All I'm really looking for is better quality of sleep. I liked the ghrp-2 because it could be taken sublingually, I still cant see myself doing it subq 3x a day, maybe I'm not ready for this with my previous statement. But you guys using the .5" 1ml 28g-29g insulin's? My old job I watched an 11 year old inject himself with Rx hgh weekly and he knew that he had to switch from arm, chest, stomach, legs already, ha ha! Maybe I'm just a big weenie


----------



## aminoman74 (Nov 30, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> I've been running Ipam / Cjc1295 (no dac) at 300mcg/day and have been loving it. I'm leaner than I have ever been But I'm still maintaining my weight. I've also been running them with Igf-des at 60mcg pre workout. I'm really loving the Peps. I've gotten all my peps at Extreme.


 

My lab rat is going to do this exact proto call.


----------

